# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  G.Antep'ten ikinci "Dişleme" Vakası!

## bozok

*Yine Gaziantep, yine imar rantı* 



*AKP'li işadamı 14 milyon YTL'ye aldığı araziyi, 3 gün sonra 87.5 milyon YTL'ye sattı*

*Ahmet KAYA/GAZİANTEP, (DHA)*
*05.09.2008 / gazetevatan.com* 

GAZİANTEP Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nde `imar planı değişikliği' ile rant iddialarına bir yenisi eklendi. AKP'li Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Asım Güzelbey'in, MüSİAD üyesi işadamı Eyyüp Göymen'le protokol imzaladıktan 2 gün sonra Belediye Meclisi'nde 11 bin metrekarelik lise yerinin bir bölümünün ticari alana dönüştürülmesi karşılığında, arsa sahibinden 700 bin YTL'lik bağış çeki alındığının yankıları sürerken, bu kez kentin gelişme bölgesi olan Güvenevler Mahallesi'nde 119 bin metrekarelik arazinin 14 milyon YTL'ye satın alındıktan 3 gün sonra, alışveriş merkezleri kuran bir firmaya 87.5 milyon YTL'ye satıldığı ortaya çıktı. Bu satış işleminin üzerinden bir ay geçmeden de, imar planında tarım alanı olarak gözüken alanın belediye meclisi kararıyla ticari alana dönüştürüldüğü belirlendi. 



Arsayı, varislerin hisselerini toplayarak satın alıp, 3 gün sonra 73.5 milyon YTL karla satan AKP'li iş adamının İskenderunlu, yerel ve genel seçimlerde belediye başkanlığı ya da milletvekilliği aday adayı olarak adı yerel basında geçen Nuri üysen olduğu anlaşıldı. Nuri üysen, arsayı satın almadan önce belediye yetkilileri ile görüşüp, imar değişikliği yapılma garantisi aldığını itiraf etti.

*3 GüNDE 73.5 MİLYONLUK RANT*

CHP Genel Merkezi'nin de mercek altına aldığı Gaziantep'te `Varan 2' olarak adlandırılan rant iddiasının ilk aşamasında AKP'li işadamı Nuri üysen, imar planında `Tarım Bakanlığı Antep Fıstığı Kültür Sahası' olarak görünen, merkez şehitkamil İlçesi Güvenevler Mahallesi Pafta 8-10, ada-3554 ve parsel 313'e kayıtlı 45 varisli 119 bin 920 metrekarelik arsayı 12 şubat 2008 tarihinde varislerinden toplam 14 milyon YTL'ye satın aldı. 15 şubat 2008'de aynı yeri alışveriş merkezleri kuran Lüksemburg merkezli olmasına rağmen Almanya'da faaliyet gösteren `PD Tree Gayrimenkul Yatırım şirketi'ne 87.5 milyon YTL'ye sattı. İşadamına 3 günde 73.5 milyon YTL'lik rant sağlayan bu satış Tapu Kadastro Bölge Müdürlüğü'nün kayıtlarında da aynı rakamlarla yer aldı. 32 yıldır tarımsal alan statüsünden çıkıp değerlenmesini bekledikleri ve defalarca imar tadilat talepleri geri çevrilen arsanın ilk sahipleri bu yerde neler olacağını merakla beklerken, arsayı alıp sonra da satan üysen, yeni malik PD Three Gayrimenkul Yatırım şirketi'nin vekili olarak Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediyesi'ne 6 Mart 2008'de başvurarak, arsanın `yoğunluklu ticari alana' dönüştürülmesi isteğinde bulundu. İddiaya göre belediye yetkilileri ile ön görüşmelerde, 119 bin 920 metrekarelik alanın yüzde 55'inin, yapılacak imar değişikliği ile kazanılacak değere karşılık Büyükşehir Belediyesi'ne bağışlanması kararlaştırıldı.

*BELEDİYE İMARI DEğİşTİRDİ, CHP DAVA AüTI*

üysen'in imar tadilatı yapılması şartıyla bağış yapma teklifi Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediye Encümeni'nin 11.03.2008 tarih ve 308 sayılı kararıyla kabul edilip, daha sonra da yasa ve yönetmelik hükümlerine göre ilçe belediyesini ilgilendiren meclis kararları ve söz konusu alanın tarım alanından ticari alana dönüştürülmesi kararları alındı. Bu kararlar ile Büyükşehir Belediyesi'ne kalan arsanın yüzde 55'nin yüzde 27.5'i şehitkamil İlçe Belediyesi'ne intikal ettirildi. Tüm bu işlemyler, arsanın 73.5 milyon YTL artan bedelle devrini takip eden bir ay içinde hızla tamamlandı. Karar askıdayken 21 farklı konuda itirazlar olduysa da, belediye meclisi itirazları yerinde görmedi. Bunun üzerine CHP İl Başkanlığı imar plan değişikliğinin iptali istemiyle Gaziantep Bölge İdare Mahkemesi'ne dava açtı.

Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nin 1/5000'lik planda yaptığı değişiklik, 1/1000'lik planda da uygulanması için alt birim olan şehitkamil İlçe Belediye Meclisi'ne gönderildi. 3 kez gündeme alınan imar plan değişikliği, çoğunluk sağlanamadığı için ilçe meclisinden geçmedi. Bunun üzerine Büyükşehir Belediyesi bir kez de olağanüstü toplantı çağrısı yaptı, ancak yine yeterli çoğunluk sağlamadı. İlçe Belediye Meclisi üyelerinin bir kısmının, bu imar değişikliğini onaylamaya taraftar olmadığı için toplantılara katılmadığı, İlçe Belediye Başkanı AKP'li Metin üzkarslı'nın da Büyükşehir Belediyesi'nde bu tadilatın görüşüldüğü toplantıya gitmediği öne sürüldü. 

*`BELEDİYE GARANTİ VERDİ ARSAYI ALDIK'*

Gelişmelerle ilgili olarak DHA Muhabiri'nin sorularını telefonla yanıtlayan Nuri üysen, söz konusu arsayı varislerinden 14 milyon YTL'ye toplayıp, 87.5 milyon YTL'ye sattığını doğrularken, belediyeden imar değişikli garantisi aldıkları için bu işe girdiğini söyledi. Yakında Alman ortaklarla bir basın toplantısı yaparak geniş açıklamalar yapabileceğini belirten üysen, kendisinin de bu yabancı ortaklı şirkete ortak olduğunu belirterek şöyle dedi: 

*"Bazı şeyleri konuşup şirkete karşı güç duruma düşmek istemiyorum. Orada toplama adına vekaleti ben aldım, ben yaptım. Benim yerime şirkette başka bir çalışan da olabilirdi. Eğer imarı çıkarsa çıktı, çıkmazsa belediyeden bağışladığımız yerimizi geri alacağız. Aslında orada belediye başkanıyla iki defa görüştüm. Bizden aldığı yeri de bize 20- 22 trilyona verecek."*

Böylece imar değişikliği ile arsanın 4'te birinin değerinin bile, ilk sahiplerine toplamı için ödenen 14 milyon YTL'den fazla olduğu ortaya çıktı.

*CHP BELGE TOPLUYOR*

Gündeme getirdiği İstanbul Silivri'deki arsa rantı iddiaları ile ilgili olarak AKP Milletvekili şaban Dişli'nin parti yönetiminden istifasını sağlayan CHP, Gaziantep'teki `*süper arsa'* ve *`ballı arsa'* tanımlamaları yapılan bu arsalarla ilgili olarak geniş bir araştırma başlattı. İmar planı değişikliklerini yakın takibe alan CHP Gaziantep Milletvekili Akif Ekici, 119 bin metrekarelik arsa ile ilgili olarak, "14 milyon YTL'ye satın alınan bir arsanın 3 gün sonra 87.5 milyon YTL'ye satıldığının belgelerini görünce gözlerime inanamadım" dedi. Ekici, Nuri üysen'in neye güvenerek tarım alanını varislerinden topladığını, 3 gün sonra ise Lüksemburg orijinli firmanın aynı arsaya 87.5 milyon YTL'yi nasıl ve neyin garantisiyle verdiğinin yorumunun kolayca yapılabileceğini söyledi. 

AKP'li Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Asıl Güzelbey ise, bu gelişmelerlere ilgili soruları yanıtsız bıraktı.


...

----------


## bozok

*CHP'li Ağyüz'den, Asım Güzelbey'e `Siyasi travesti' benzetmesi* 

*`Dişli olayının üçüncü halkası Gaziantep'te doğdu'* 

*Ahmet KAYA/GAZİANTEP, (DHA)* *(gazetevatan.com - 11.09.2008)*

CHP Gaziantep Milletvekili Yaşar Ağyüz, 2004 seçimlerinde eski Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Celal Doğan'ın seçimi kaybetmesi için kendisiyle görüştüğünü ileri süren Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı AKP'li Asım Güzelbey'e* `Siyasi travesti'* benzetmesi yaptı. Ağyüz, *"Asım Güzeldişli'yi son kez tartışmaya çağırıyorum. Bu Dişli olayının üçüncü halkası Gaziantep'te doğmuştur. Daha da devam edeceği kaygısını taşıyorum"* dedi. Ağyüz ayrıca bir protokol gündeme getirerek, Başkan Güzelbey'in aile mensuplarının çıkar sağladığını ileri sürdü.

Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Asım Güzelbey'in dün düzenlediği basın toplantısında, *"Ben milletvekili Yaşar Ağyüz'e sadece bir soru sormak istiyorum. 28 Mart 2004 seçimlerinde sizin belediye başkanınız olan Celal Doğan'ın seçimi kaybetmesi için benimle görüştünüz mü, görüşmediniz mi? Sayın Celal Doğan'la ilgili bir takım açıklamaları, kimlere kimler vasıtasıyla nasıl ulaştırdınız?"* soruları yöneltmiş ve *"Ben de Başbakan gibi Ağyüz'e bir hafta süre veriyorum. Açıklamazsa önümüzdeki hafta ben açıklayacağım"* demişti.



Bu açıklamaların ardından bugün basın toplantısı düzenleyen CHP Milletvekili Yaşar Ağyüz, son günlerde özellikle Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın hedef şaşırtma, gündem değiştirme girişimlerinin Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Asım Güzelbey tarafından da tekrarlandığını söyledi. Ağyüz, Güzelbey ile MüSİAD üyesi işadamı Eyyüp Göymen arasında 700 bin YTL'lik bağış protokolüne gönderme yapıp, *"İmar rantları protokolle sağlanır olmuştur. Dünyanın hiçbir ülkesinde belediye başkanı mal sahibiyle protokol yaparak `şu hakkı vereceğim' dememiştir. Bu kadar cahil olduğunuzu tahmin etmiyorum. Büyükşehir Belediyesi meclislerinde şartlı bağışlar belediye meclisi kararı olmadan alınamaz. Ortada belediye meclis kararı yok. Sadece Asım Güzelbey'in protokolü var. Peki bu 700 bin YTL'nin altında başka alışverişler olduğunu düşünmek bizim hakkımız değil mi? Belki başka alışverişler olmuştur. O kavşak denilen yerde bugün 100 lira eden yeri siz 2 milyar metrekaresine çıkayorsanız bunun arkasında şüphe beklemek araştırmak hakkımız değil mi?"* dedi.


*SİYASİ TRAVESTİ BENZETMESİ*

Basın toplantısında, Gaziantep'teki yolsuzluk iddialarının peşini bırakmayacaklarını belirten Ağyüz, Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı AKP'li Asım Güzelbey'in ANAP kökenli olduğunu ve kendisine Celal Doğan'ı ihbar ettiği yolundaki iddiaları nedeniyle kınadığını belirterek şunları söyledi:

*"Bana bu gerçek dışı suçlamayı yapan insanı yalancılıkla, sahtekarlıkla namertlikle itham ediyorum. Bu üslup, bu tavır bana yakışmaz. Ben CHP'yi, onurunu her zaman şerefimle taşıdım. Bazı siyasetçiler gibi parti değiştirerek ANAP'tan AKP'ye transfer olarak çıkar sağlayan siyasi travestilerden de değilim. Ama beni hiçbir güç bu mücadelemden yıldıramaz. Ekim başında açılacak parlamentoda bu konuyla ilgili araştırma komisyonu kurulmasını sağlayacagız. Bunun peşini bırakırsak biz vebal altında kalırız. Son kez uyarım seçime çeyrek kala bırakın istifa edin kentin önünü açın. Partisiyle, sivil toplum kuruşları ile muhalefiyle, yerel ve ulusal basınla kavgalı bir belediye başkanı nerede görülmüştür? İşçileri günlerdir kapı önünde direniş yapıyor. Buna `Müslüman'ım' diyen insanın yüreği dayanmaz. Beylerbeyi'nde TOKİ konutlarında yaşayan insanlar okul ve sağlık ocağı istiyor. `Ben mi sizi davet ettim buraya?' diyor. Böyle bir belediye başkanı Gaziantep'e yakışmıyor."*


*YENİ PROTOKOL İDDİASI*

Toplantı sırasında basın mensuplarına, Gaziantep Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Asım Güzelbey ile 5 varisinden 4'ü Güzelbey soyadlı olan kişiler arasında imzalanan protokolü dağıtan Yaşar Ağyüz, bu konuda da şu iddiada bulundu:

*"Devlet Hastanesi karşısında 5 tane dükkan, otopark yapılmış. Hepsi Güzelbeyler'e ait. `ünce buraya dükkan hakkı verin, biz de yola giden kısmına istimlak bedeli istemeyiz, bir de arsa sahiplerine 100 milyar da yardım edin' deniliyor protokolde. Asım Güzelbey de altını imzalıyor. Bu aile çıkarı değil midir? Biz bunu daha çok çıkartabiliriz. Bugüne kadar kişiselleştirmek istemedik. Kurumsallaştırmaya çalıştık. Bugüne kadar yaptığı usulsüzlükleri kamuoyu önünde tartışmaya çağırdım, gelmedi. `Asım Güzeldişli'yi son kez tartışmaya çağırıyorum. Bu Dişli olayının üçüncü halkası Gaziantep'te doğmuştur. Daha da devam edeceği kaygısını taşıyorum."
*

*Başkan'ın oğlu ili ilgili iddia*

CHP Gaziantep Milletvekili Yaşar Ağyüz, daha önce merkez şahinbey İl Belediye Başkanlığı görevini yaptığını da hatırlatarak,* "Bütün evraklar ellerinde. Celal Doğan hakkında bulabilecekleri de varsa bulabilirlerdi, benim hakkımda da. Batalhöyük'te parkı yapan Loftus firması ile oğlununuzun ve danışmanınızın ne ilişkisi var? İzmir'de oturan oğlunuz Gaziantep'e neden geldi de Loftus firmasıyla aynı iş merkezinde, aynı katta yer tuttu? 5 milyar sermayeli şirkete 20 trilyon tutarındaki ihaleyi verdiniz? İhaleye niye tek firma girdi? Bunları bilmek istiyorum?"* diye sordu.

Güzelbey'in Gaziantep'in 5 yılını çaldığını iddia eden Yaşar Ağyüz eleştirilerini şöyle devam ettirdi:

*"Asım Güzelbey de siyasi onur siyasi haysiyet, kişisel onur var ise bugün görevinden istifa eder. Bu kadar yolsuzluk batağına batmış çevresiyle kirlenmiş olan bir insan, Gaziantep'i temsil edemez. Siz ve çevreniz yolsuzluklarla cebinizi doldurmaktan başka bir iş düşünmüyorsunuz. Biz sizi ANAP'tan tanırız. ANAP İl Başkanı iken hastane ruhsatını nasıl aldığını biliriz. Ruhsatı aldıktan sonra siyasi yandaşlarına nasıl sattığını biliriz. Onun için Asım Güzelbey bizi konuşturma. Kendisi olayı kişiselleştirmediği takdirde kişisel boyutunu tartışmayacağım. Ama döküldüğü takdirde hodri meydan. Antep tabiriyle altta kalanan canı çıksın."*

...

----------


## bozok

*Rüşvete kılıf*


*Oktay EKşİ
hurriyet.com.tr 
13 Eylül 2008*  



*BU AKP’liler her olayı böyle çarpıtıyorlar veya yalanı bu kadar kolay söyleyebiliyorsa gerçekten yandık demektir. Bakın ne oldu:*

Dünkü *Star* Gazetesi’ne göre *Gaziantep* Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Dr. *Asım Güzelbey*’i ben aramışım. *Gaziantep* Belediyesi’yle ilgili rüşvet iddialarını sorup öğrenmişim ama bir şey yazmamışım.

*Başkan, "Ben şimdi kimi kime şikÃ¡yet edeyim?"* demiş. 

Oysa benim *Gaziantep* olayı ile ilgili *"Kurumsal rüşvet"* başlıklı yazımın çıktığı *8 Eylül* günü saat 17.30’da *Asım Güzelbey* beni aramış. Sekreterim *"şimdi makalesini yazıyor. Bitirince bağlarım"* demiş. Ama *Güzelbey,* *Başbakan’*la toplantıya gidecekmiş. O nedenle bağlamayı ertesi güne bırakmışlar. 

Nitekim ertesi gün saat 11.00’de *Güzelbey*’i ben arattım. Konuşmaya *"Sayın Başkan, beni aramışsınız. Yeni haberim oldu. Bir şey mi vardı?"* diyerek başladım. 

Bana, bir gün önceki yazımdaki iki noktaya katılmadığını bildirmek için aradığını söyledi. *Gaziantep Belediyesi’*nin bir arsada plan değişikliği yaparak belediyeye kaynak sağlamasını *"kurumsal rüşvet"* olarak nitelendirmem yanlışmış. Bir de *120* dönüm arazinin *Nuri üysen* tarafından *14 milyon YTL’*ye alınamayacağını, bunun *84 milyon YTL* olması gerektiğini söyledi. Rakamı *Doğan Haber Ajansı* (DHA)* Gaziantep muhabirinin* bilerek yanlış verdiğini vurguladı. O arada *DHA* muhabiri hakkında suçlayıcı sözler söyledi.

Kendisine muhabirle ilgili sözlerini yetkililere aktaracağımı bildirdim. 

Ardından bana verdiği bilgiyi *"Başbakan’a da aynen arzettiğini"* belirterek şu açıklamayı yaptı:

*Başkan* seçilince *belediyeye* kaynak yaratmak için çare aramış. Haberde sözü edilen araziyi ticari alan haline getirmeye ve burayı yabancılara satarak hem iş sahası yaratmaya hem de gelir sağlamaya karar vermiş. Nitekim orada *55 dönüm* büyüklüğünde arsayı *belediye* olarak mimlemişler. Burayla ilgilenecek yabancı müteşebbis aramışlar. Bir *Alman* firması ilgilenmiş. Ama firma, *"Bu arazi bize yetmez. Bizim en az 120 dönüm araziye ihtiyacımız var"* deyince *Güzelbeyoğlu* onlara *"üyleyse arsayı siz satın alın"* demiş. 

Neticede *6* aile elindeki arsayı firmanın (veya *Nuri üysen*’in) almasında, bunun *55* dönümünün *Gaziantep Belediyesi’*ne bağışlanması *(rüşvet verilmesi)* karşılığında gerekli plan değişikliğinin yapılmasında mutabık kalmışlar. Lakin plan değişikliğine *"evet"* demesi gereken* şehit Kamil* Belediyesi, *27.5* dönümün bağışlanması *(rüşvet verilmesi)* önerildiği halde *"hayır"* demiş. 

Başkana *"Kurumsal rüşvet kavramına itiraz etse de yapılanın en azından ’*muvazaa*’ olduğunu"* söyleyince *"Ama ben belediyeye yarar sağlıyorum"* dedi. *"Rüşvet alan da kendisine yarar sağlıyor"* yanıtını verince itiraz etmedi.

Konuşurken bazı cümleleri *"aramızda kalması kaydıyla söylediğini"* vurguladı. Ben de kendisine *"Başkan müsterih olun. Ben muhatabımdan net olarak izin almadıkça o ifadeleri kullanmam. Kaldı ki bu konuşmayı tamamen özel bilgi olarak dinliyorum, yazmak için değil"* dedim.

*Başkan* daha sonra basından şikayetlerine ilişkin örnekler verdi. Kendisine *"şikayetlerini bana değil Basın Konseyi’ne yapmasını"* tavsiye ettim. Ve konuşma karşılıklı iyi niyet sözleriyle bitti.

Buyurun bakalım kim yalan söylüyormuş. Siz karar verin. 

...

----------


## bozok

*Saadet zincirinde eksik bakla*


*Ertuğrul üZKüK*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*24 Eylül 2008*



*HASAN Celal Güzel, Gaziantep Belediye Başkanı’nı cansiperane bir şekilde savunmaya başladığı gün, yazısının girişine çok önemli bir not düştü.* 

*Bu bence dürüst bir hareketti.*

Ne yazık ki, aynı cesareti ve dürüstlüğü, onu referans göstererek bizlere saldıran gazetelerde göremedim.

*Güzel*’in yazısının başına koyduğu önemli bilgi şuydu:

Gaziantep Belediye Başkanı *Asım Güzelbey, Hasan Celal Güzel*’in amca çocuğudur.

Yani yakın akrabasıdır.

*Güzel*’in yazısında açıklamadığı iki başka önemli bilgi daha var.

*Hasan Celal Güzel*, son belediye seçiminde amcasının oğlu *Asım Güzelbey*’in seçim kampanyasında aktif olarak görev almıştır.

Bu işbirliği daha sonra, danışmanlığa dönüşmüştür.

*Hasan Celal Güzel*, seçimden sonra Gaziantep Belediyesi’nde danışman olarak çalışmıştır.

Bu görevinden dolayı ücret de aldığı yolunda söylenti vardı.

Kendisine soruldu. Danışmanlık görevi dolayısıyla para almadığını söyledi.

Kendisini tanıyorum, öyle söylüyorsa doğrudur.

Kartvizitindeki bu bilgi, onun Gaziantep Belediye Başkanı’nı savunmasına mesafeli durmamızı haklı kılar.

En azından ortada böyle bir *"conflict of interest",* yani *menfaat çatışması* varsa, bu şüpheciliğimize itirazının olmaması gerekir diye düşünüyorum.

İşte bu bilgilerin bana verdiği hakla, kendisini, bazı şüpheler üzerinde birlikte düşünmeye davet edeceğim.

Amcasının oğlunu savunmanın en iyi yolunun bu olduğunu düşünüyorum.

* * *

Başbakan’ın meşhur deyişiyle, *"velev ki"* Belediye Başkanı’nın bu işte *"cebine beş kuruş para girmemiş"* olsun.

O zaman *"tüyü bitmemiş yetim adına"* şu soruyu sormamız vazife oluyor:

Peki öyleyse, 70 milyon YTL rant kimin cebine girdi?

O rant, *"Belediye Başkanı’nın hiç mi umurunda değil?"*

İsterseniz olayı bir kere daha hatırlatalım.

Uyanık bir işadamı, imar izni olmayan arsanın sahiplerini buluyor.

İnsanların oraya ev, mülk yapma gibi hiçbir umutları kalmamış.

Bütün girişimleri belediye tarafından geri püskürtülmüş.

Sonra bu uyanık işadamı geliyor ve o garibanların elindeki arsaları tek tek topluyor.

Onlar da imar izni olmayan yani değeri üç para eden bu arsaları iyi fiyata sattık diye seviniyor.

Adam bunları, satanların beyanına göre, 14 milyon YTL’ye topluyor.

Tapuya bu rakam 84 milyon YTL olarak geçiyor.

Sonra adam arsaları kendisinin de içinde bulunduğu bir Alman şirketine 87.5 milyon YTL’ye satıyor. 

Tabii siz *"Kim bu enayi Alman, imar izni olmayan arsaya bu parayı veriyor"* diye düşünüyorsunuz.

Tamam da, anında o arsaya, yüksek yoğunluklu ticari alan izni çıkıyor.

Allah aşkına, siz bu ticaretten pirelenmez misiniz?

Tamam, Belediye Başkanı masum, gırtlağından kör kuruş geçmez.

Ya geçen öteki adam kim?

Ben size söyleyeyim.

O adam son yerel seçimde AKP’nin İskenderun belediye başkan aday adayı.

* * *

Gelin bir parmak hesabı yapalım. Sizce burada kaç *"şaban Dişli"* var?

Yanlış hatırlamıyorsam o olayda, söz konusu olan 1 milyon YTL’ydi.

Bunun da yarısı *şaban Dişli*’ye gidecekti.

Burada izah edilemeyen 70 milyon YTL var.

Kaç *Dişli* var?En az 60-70 *şaban Dişli* çıkmaz mı?

Ben işte bunu merak ediyorum.

Yani 70 milyon YTL rant sadece bir kişinin kursağından mı geçti?

Veya geçecekti?

Beyler burası Türkiye, öyle tek adama bu kadar rantı yedirmezler.

Emin olun saadet zincirinde irili ufaklı başka baklalar vardır.

Yakında o baklalar da ağızlardan çıkar.

Ben kimseyi suçlamıyorum.

*Hasan Celal Güzel* dostumu davet ediyorum.

Gaziantep’i benden çok daha iyi biliyor.

Bu halının altına süpürülenlere birlikte bakalım. Belki Başkan’a yapılacak en iyi danışmanlık hizmeti bu olurdu.

...

----------

